

VirtualBox Local Web Development Servers - The Right Way - shogunmike
http://michaelhallsmoore.com/blog/Running-A-Local-Web-Development-Environment-With-VirtualBox

======
shogunmike
Just so you know, a comment was left on the blog by Felix, who suggested using
Vagrant (<http://vagrantup.com/>) in order to automate the process I outlined
in the post.

Definitely a lot quicker.

------
sirwitti
nice article! the only thing i question is why not just use local (not
virtualised) versions of the servers. you say that you have all the cpu and
ram ressources when the virtual guests are off. but if you use a local
apache/nginx or iis you don´t have the overhead of a complete operating
system. and of course you can turn the servers on and off.

but nevertheless, i like articles on how to work more efficiently!

~~~
shogunmike
Thanks!

For me, it is more about the convenience of not having to shutdown IIS,
Apache, Nginx, etc. every time the host operating system boots.

Further, since I am using a Windows host machine for most of my development,
it is impossible to fully replicate the server setup on that OS - hence the
virtualisation.

